# Some kind of NF



## Alhazred (Oct 20, 2010)

Dear friends. I'm some kind of NF but it's been years I can't figure it out. I thought about either ENFJ or ENFP. Would you please be so kind to help ? The questionnaty is done on the "sticky" questionnary thread. Sorry can't copypaste because writting from phone.
If somebody would have some free time to help me to figure it out, feel free to answer on this thread.

Thanks.

Andre


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

> Dear Friends. It's been years I can figure out somebody else's type but not my own. Would you please be so kind?
> 
> 1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?
> 
> ...


C&P'd for you, that'll make it easier for others if they don't have to go searching for it .


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

Alhazred said:


> Dear friends. I'm some kind of NF but it's been years I can't figure it out. I thought about either ENFJ or ENFP. Would you please be so kind to help ?


Try finding out your type by determining what is your inferior function. ENFPs have inferior Si while ENFJs have inferior Ti. INFJs have inferior Se while INFPs have inferior Te: *Form of Inferior*


----------



## Alhazred (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks for your help. I've just finished reading the inferior functions. I've found your idea of type determination as smart and helpful.

Well. I guess it's still not easy. I've found a bit of everything in my behavior.

It's easy to describe how i act when under extreme negative stress: 1)want to withdraw from everyone. 2)don't want anybody to approach or tell me even "hi". Irritated by people talking to me.*(remember was affraid of dentists being younger, went to have a toothfilling done. My dad was telling me: don't worry it's going to be fine, and i told him: "dad, please, i need some silence around to condition myself".3)don't feel any body damage. Remember having got through street assault and having found huge bruise on my leg next day said "wow i don't even felt it". 4)can hate colleagues but don't show it. 5)can hate the person who causes stress. Can hate even the whole ethnic group being threatened by a couple of it's representatives: saying stuff like : why do we tolerate these scumbags in here ?!! (Being very open in real life and having friends of many ethnicities including this one.)6)most of all can feel and express hatred towards myself in very harsh terms thinking and sometimes telling : i'm just useless piece of sh#t. Can feel huge fall in self esteem. Feel like i look stupid. 7)can't eat or drink. Just want to smoke.

My GF INFP or ISFP has a completely opposite attitude during extreme negative state : becoming verbal sadist. Saying stuff that hurts most. My attitude is completely different...becoming more quiet.

Does it look like a Ti or Si?


----------



## Alhazred (Oct 20, 2010)

Hello friends. I add the Spades Questionnaire. Maybe it'll be easier for you.


1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it. 

A man looking on the raving savage ocean. This man must admire the power, the freedom of the ocean. He went there in this dark evening, to extract himself from the World, maybe to gain some inspiration for his poems, or maybe he tends to forget his personal problems. Overall athmosphere is full of mysticism and sad, dark glory. And in the center of the picture, the huge column of white light coming from the sky, is like God's power, illuminating all around, or like an apparition of a giant alien ship.

2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?

I immediately see who in the car knows anything about the motors and go with him to check if there is something he can do about it. If not, I'll take a leadership to try to get us out from the situation in pretty conventional ways. I'll reassure the folks in the car that everything will be ok, and if we'll miss something, they have to try to concentrate on the fact, that we will still see a lot.

3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?

Well I'll thank people who won't drink, and if the company is interesting, I'll join the party, reserving myself the right to go to sleep when I'm tired.

4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?

I'll transform on the kind of Billy Graham and convince not only the friend in question, but the whole car to what is good for the country and society, and what is dangerous and irresponsible and why. I’ll also tell how much suffering was made to human kind because when such irresponsible ideas were applied to the real life.


5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?

I can either ignore it, telling to myself that the universe is huge, and there are so many points of view, and our brains work only on 10%, so there is 90% telling us how stupid and childish we are, or think it over. If it's really powerful, well argumented etc, it'll take me some time to change my beliefs.

6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?

Loyalty, humanism, maturity, family values, respect to the law, respect, compassion, good will and consideration to others, everything good and progressive for society, equilibrium between material and spiritual. Freedom and responsibilities.

I guess they had came from my family, from literature, religion and culture. I guess my religious views were slowly evolving during decades.

They change when something even better comes, well argumented. Then I slowly make evolve my views.

7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?

a) I combine originality and tradition; humanism, comprehension and hatred to all kinds of evil, immorality and non respect for others. I’m quite good talker, but also good listener and kind of psychologist. I have quite high Q.E. especially in relationships, tolerant to anger, forgiving and at the same time can convince with consideration and gentleness what is good for everybody. I’m highly allergic to public manifestations of human craziness and socially inappropriate behavior. 
b) Be more confident in myself, more hardworking, less jealous and possessive.


8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?
I take my hunch feelings into great consideration. In what situations? Just in any situation.

9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?

a) Conversations with interesting people of different cultures about interesting subjects, different games, sport, interesting books and articles, interesting movies. b) Being in boring company. Stressful stuff, like exams, or need to work or be with people, with whom I’ve got not much stuff to share.
10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?
I guess I repress my feeling to talk loud, tactileness (like poking people and doing friendly masculine tactile, although socially appropriate contacts). But otherwise I don’t have much to repress when in society.


----------



## itsme45 (Jun 8, 2012)

I just clicked a link and saw this... As nobody said anything... What do you have against ENFJ?


----------



## Alhazred (Oct 20, 2010)

Thank you so much, this is so sweet from your part to take this "forgotten by everyone" topic back to the line.:laughing:

I'm either ENFJ or an ENFP. It's what I think, so you are very close.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

I got a hunch that you are an ENFJ.


----------



## itsme45 (Jun 8, 2012)

Alhazred said:


> Thank you so much, this is so sweet from your part to take this "forgotten by everyone" topic back to the line.:laughing:
> 
> I'm either ENFJ or an ENFP. It's what I think, so you are very close.


Np.  

Well so I was thinking ENFJ was closer for you and wanted to hear your reasons for ENFJ vs ENFP  E.g. what makes it hard to exclude ENFP? Or what do you think goes against ENFJ?


----------



## Alhazred (Oct 20, 2010)

itsme45 said:


> Np.
> 
> Well so I was thinking ENFJ was closer for you and wanted to hear your reasons for ENFJ vs ENFP  E.g. what makes it hard to exclude ENFP? Or what do you think goes against ENFJ?


Hi. Many people advise to check the functions instead of four letters.
1)I'm totally incapable to tell which is my dominant function. Can tell for other people but not for myself.
2)If we are talking about four letters:
Pro ENFJ
a)Planner. Comfortable with known than unknown. 
b)Don't like uncertainty in life. 
c)Plan my week-ends.
Con ENFJ
a)When was younger, liked a lot to socialise, and more people are in, better I feel. But now (I'm 30) I don't like parties, and often bored by people.

Pro ENFP:
a)Love inspiration
b)Easily get bored

Con ENFP:
a)Don't know how Ne manifests in concrete examples, but don't have much of ideas to go out, like to stick to habits.

Would you please help me with concrete examples of Fe vs Ne?


----------



## Alhazred (Oct 20, 2010)

itsme45 said:


> Np.
> 
> Well so I was thinking ENFJ was closer for you and wanted to hear your reasons for ENFJ vs ENFP  E.g. what makes it hard to exclude ENFP? Or what do you think goes against ENFJ?


Well, I've just read on the another forum the description wonderful description Fe vs Ne. ENFJ is the Fe dom, and ENFP Ne dom.

Fe:
1)I like to belong to the community I like. Not just any goddarn community, but one I like. For example, I was goth in my early twenties. I always wanted to promote like more "brotherhood values" between goths. I was upset, that goths don't say hi to each other when they don't know each other. Now it seems a bit ridiculous for me, but at that time I liked being part of a brotherhood of people I sympathise emotionally.
2)I have strong allergy to the public demonstrations of human craziness. For example, people, being a bit drunk start to yell in public places!" Stuff like that I hate it. I really like being with well behaving, civilised and polite folks. So it happens often for me to be judgemental about bad behaving folks around.
3)In restaurant, in any place where I need to choose what I want to eat, drink or whatever, I tend to choose really fast.
4)I'm empathetic and concentrate on people who don't seem to be ok. I'm gifted for consolating. I often come to separate people who had picked up a fight.

Ne:
1)I'm passionated by foreign languages study, and often in my early 20ees, I was studying one, and then I was loosing the inspiration and get passionated by another one, and then came back to the first one. If you are talking about my personal passion, when I was young stuff like that happened to me quite often. I disliked it in me, actually. But I've never done same thing with people. I usually kept a very long friendships and is very faithful in romantic relationship.
2)Strangely, same thing didn't seem to work, when I needed to choose which university studies I should take. I like, had choosen quite rapidly one curriculum and was reluctant to see any other possibilities. Often my ISTJ dad and ESTJ sister where telling me: "Dude! Don't you wanna see another possibilities, come on, one choise= 0 choices.
2)I stick to my habits and routine in day to day life.


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

I would lean with ESFJ


----------



## Alhazred (Oct 20, 2010)

myjazz said:


> I would lean with ESFJ


Hi. Thanks for your answer.
I've read the description of ESFJ. Fe +Si. Down to earth. Searches to help and in practical way. Attentive to detail. No, i'm almost 100% sure of being an N.


----------



## marckos (May 6, 2011)

Alhazred said:


> Hi. Thanks for your answer.
> I've read the description of ESFJ. Fe +Si. Down to earth. Searches to help and in practical way. Attentive to detail. No, i'm almost 100% sure of being an N.


Not necesary....do you use Ne or Se? because my cousin is a ENFJ and she is very down to earth and have know ESFJ that are imaginative.

If you identify more with Ne then ESFJ is more probable.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

Alhazred said:


> Hi. Thanks for your answer.
> I've read the description of ESFJ. Fe +Si. Down to earth. Searches to help and in practical way. Attentive to detail. No, i'm almost 100% sure of being an N.


Don't rely on stereotypes for information (I sound like a broken record). Why are you 100% sure of being an N?


----------



## Alhazred (Oct 20, 2010)

Ellis Bell said:


> Don't rely on stereotypes for information (I sound like a broken record). Why are you 100% sure of being an N?


It is very simple for me to answer. We start from the opposite. Throughout all my life I've been persecuted by one difficulty: dislike of small details and minutia. Incapability to handle these. It manifested everywhere: prone to forget small things, student job in the restaurant, where I'd done a large part of a thing, but my manager always had to pinpoint small things I've forgotten, on my current job, which is all about details it took me a considerable effort to bring the detail management it to a good level. But I was able to do it, it just wasn't an easy part. On the other hand, I was able to take big decisions. And, just check my description of the picture at the beginning of this thread.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

Ability to handle detailed tasks or lack thereof isn't indicative of sensor vs intuitive in my opinion.


----------



## Alhazred (Oct 20, 2010)

Ellis Bell said:


> Ability to handle detailed tasks or lack thereof isn't indicative of sensor vs intuitive in my opinion.


i would say it in a different way. Why would i think of myself as an S if i have all typical N weak points ? I've taken a certified MBTI test and i've answered positively to most of N questions. Without a doubt.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

Intuitives can be strong in detail-orientation, too, and sensors can also be terrible at details. It has nothing to do with type.

My point being, again, that stereotypes should not be relied upon when trying to type.


----------



## itsme45 (Jun 8, 2012)

Ellis Bell said:


> Intuitives can be strong in detail-orientation, too, and sensors can also be terrible at details. It has nothing to do with type.
> 
> My point being, again, that stereotypes should not be relied upon when trying to type.


What would you say is the main difference between S and N?


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

Alhazred said:


> I've just been tested and had an interview with certified professional. Résult : ENFJ!


Glad you got your answer!


----------



## itsme45 (Jun 8, 2012)

Ellis Bell said:


> I was answering to there being neat types.
> 
> Honestly, when I was talking about the difference between N and S being an illusion, I was sort of screwing around. But half seriously; I think we place way too much importance on it. When I jumped on the thread, I stopped thinking about the OP's possible type; I ended up trying to prove that the N/S divide wasn't about being detail oriented or big picture minded (reducing types down to a bunch of stereotypes is imo a narrow-minded thing to do. Kind of contradictory).


(Answering a bit late) 

OK, makes sense now  though the question is still what the divide is really about then.




Alhazred said:


> I've just been tested and had an interview with certified professional. Résult : ENFJ!


Haha, glad you got your answer. My tentative guess was the same


----------

